# popping sounds



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

on my front end, when i drive or turn, it makes pop sounds. clunking twice, pop twice, sometimes three pops or 'clunk' 
anyways, i feel it on my driver side area in the front. anybody have any idea why it makes those sounds? these sounds happen when braking hard cuz the light turns red all of sudden, and as i brake it makes those sounds. when turning left or right, sometimes it makes those sounds, sometimes no sounds at all.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Check the suspension. Maybe somethin has come loose, or maybe its your breaks. Check the break system on the driver side.


----------

